# fermented honey



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I have used in for baking with good results. I'd avoid adding it to any foods that wouldn't be heated enough to kill any remaining yeast.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Is the yeast actually harmful? The sourdough I have came from another country years ago and has been passed on. I believe the way it works is it produces yeast as you feed it milk, flower, and sugar. It has a kind of beer smell and a nice tangy taste. I always lick the spoon when I'm done stirring it and it hasn't had any harmful effect on me.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you familiar with mead? Some folks make their mead with 'wild' yeasts, that is the yeasts that arrive coincidentally in their honey. Those naturally occuring yeasts aren't likely to pose a danger....you're exposed to them with every breath you take...but they may result in undesireable smells and tastes. Also, in an unmanaged fermentation, over time your 'mead' will probably become more vinegar like and unsuitable for the type of consumption you're hoping for. You may want to check over on the meadmaking threads.


----------

